# GPS for a duck / jon boat



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a boat I'm refitting for duck hunting, mostly lakes but plan to use on the rivers also. I want to buy a fish / depth finder that also has GPS technology. Good graphics, ease of use, are important, and I want to be able to navigate with it. Anyone have something they use and want to share your thoughts about it, good and bad? Brand and Model are helpful. Thanks


----------



## beezleydogs (Jun 6, 2009)

Perhaps not exactly on point, but as far as the GPS unit goes, if you can get your hands on a Garmin Map 276C or current equivilant, you wont regret it. I have used this unit for a number of years on adventure motorcycle trips and it never had a problem, it is more recently been reassigned to duck boat use, and I have yet to find a GPS need that it does not serve. I have zero experience with fish finders or depth finders, hopefully some other folks have some info for you.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

I use a Garmin 440S. I have had for 4 yrs now. Very happu with it. Easy to use.


----------



## RedlegHunter (May 19, 2010)

I have a Garmin 545s Sonar/GPS in my duck boat. Works great and has really come in handy when running rivers in the dark with heavy fog.


----------

